# Lack of motivation



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm really tired of having to fight an uphill battle with motivation. It seems like nothing and I mean nothing helps me get motivated for life. Just living with dp/dr is hard enough but now I'm reaching an age where I need to decide what I'm going to do in this capitalist system. Everything revolves around the dollar and I'm sick of all these sheep being controlled by giant corporations and the media system. It seems like everyone is a brainwashed zombie whose mind is influenced by their hunger for social status and wealth gathering.

I really don't know what the point is of all this because if anything I don't desire any material possessions and that seems to be a problem. After living with this problem for 5 years all I ever want is to get better but everywhere I look there are NO ANSWERS. I have become very aware how the whole pharmaceutical drug industry and psychiatric system in this country works and let me tell you it makes me nauseous.

So here I am living in a capitalist system with goals and desires that the same system cannot provide me with because they are looking for one thing and one thing only and that is the green dollar.

So tell me wise ones, what am I to do, Suicide seems to not be a good option but I do think about it a lot.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Get motivated, get your thoughts together, and spur action. Thats how the great thinkers became great; they challenged accepted norms, broke stereotypes, blah, blah, blah. Share your enlightenment, don't sulk in it.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Lack of motivation could also mean you're depressed as well as dp'ed. I have little to no motivation as well. But we all need money, it's just how much is a personal value. A homeless person may think he doesn't need any money but in actuality he does - he needs the money and generosity of others to feed him and clothe him and shelter him from the environment. So unless you want to be a homeless person living on the streets then you need money to pay your rent and your computer and water and electricity and food and have the normal comforts of life. But if you can get by working for minimun wage and you're happy then it's good enuff. For me I need to be filthy rich. I want to be completely free and not tied down to a 9 to 5 job that I despise. And the only way for me to do that, since I'm not a business genius or talented rock star, is to win the lottery. Now it's your turn to support my cause. If you think you have any psychic powers at all please give me six numbers from 1 to 49 and I will play them for our lottery here in canada. Thankyousomuch in advance. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Good replies from u both

I feel hopeless though, it's that feeling where you see everything and everyone as objects and not real. They are just here to serve the system and the economy and I just don't want to be apart of it because I see how many problems people get when it comes to working paying bills etc. I rather be poor and happy then rich and sad.

That's why I think I should move somewhere where money is not so much of a factor and I could live my life doing something I enjoy and not have to think about money all the time.

I'm not much of a capitalist


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Mission Possible said:


> I rather be poor and happy then rich and sad.


Same and thats exactly what I am.

Make a list of all of your best qualities and talents etc and see if theres anything you would like to acheive with those qualities, if so develop them and work on them.If there is anything that inspires you at all then make the best out of it-you have to work with who and what you are-from your heart.Make a wish list and set a target of gradually working to acheive these things.It can be a lack of confidence that can make someone depressed and unmotivated also, it did for myself, but once you start acheiving your goals and seeing you can do it-the spark of passion and ambition slowly comes back.Dont think of acheiving these things or fufilling your potential in a way that means its just a social status symbol etc...Do what you want for yourself because it makes you happy.Dont worry about whats seen as a socially acceptable ambition or job etc-decondition yourself- just be true to yourself and happiness will find you again.

Its obvious you can think and see beyond the standard box of mundane conditioned, socially acceptable, robotic, mechanical BS life veiw that most "humans" have....-Put that quality to good use. :wink:


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

It sounds like you won't be happy with a regular, mundane job working for a paycheck. In that case maybe you have some artistic skills like drawing or painting or sculpting or composing music or literature. Try anything that even slightly interests you, you might find your niche. But don't be disappointed if you turn out to be like the rest of us working class heroes. Hell somebody's got to keep the economy going and pay taxes so all those unemployed, welfare-collecting bums can keep buying their beer :x . I was being sarcastic :lol: But like it or not, society needs an economy that runs on money. If that fails then we're all in trouble.

Too bad the communes of the 60's faded. You probably would have fitted in well. A self-sufficient group that makes their own rules and live for themselves. Like farmers. Hey how about getting a job on a farm? But don't work for a mushroom farm. You really got to deal with a lot of horseshit in that job...literally! :mrgreen:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I have the exact same problem, why do i want to come back into a reality of capitolists and power hungry people that just want to make money. I hate consumerism. Then I thought to myself. All the people that want to make money and have lots of power and want a big social status probably feel so insecure inside, I wonder what their stories are. So I decided to love them, being that they are fellow man. This helped me a lot.

Robs x


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone read Bret Easton Ellis' _American Psycho_? The movie's good, but the book gets at the point better. Totally DP'd guy becomes completely obsessed with the material and the mundane in an attempt to hide the fact that he's completely and totally insane. Everything he does is just an act. Good read. Not quite motivating, though, unless you like killing people with sharp things.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm really diggin the replies here

I do think about being self sufficient, I think everyone is capable of being self sufficient and happy with what they have. I think the capitalists try to keep us feeling unsatisfied so that we could constantly keep feeding their ultra greedy corporations that depend on keeping the masses misinformed and discontent.

You work for the system and "earn" income so they could take a giant percentage that you "earned" for the government and the rest you pay in expenses that you think you need. It seems like every common person is being raised to be dependent on this system and conditioned to believe he/she cannot survive without it.

It seems like a giant scam to me, i better start moving soon cuz with this mindset im gonna be a very poor man


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Having no motivation to do anything really sux. From what I observed, we lose motivation due pressure to "Keep up with the Joneses", "Keep up with appearances", conform to society, etc. etc.

To be honest, I have a thing for Technology. Many times I get caught up in it. I forget how simple life was back then. That's where I want to be. Back to Simplicity.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Life was never simple.


----------



## yipiyuk (Dec 12, 2008)

First I just want to address SistA HazeL's post above with this quote:



In [i]Even Cowgirls Get the Blues[/i] said:


> "When life demands more of people than they demand of life--as is ordinarily the case--what results is a resentment of life that is almost as deep-seated as the fear of death. Indeed, the resentment of life and the fear of death are virtually synonymous. Does it follow, then, that the more people ask of living, the less their fear of dying?"


Life is complex, and in its complexity there is beauty. You either run to embrace it or you hide from it. As humans we don't want simplicity - we want honesty. We want a society run on morals, not on money. Sometimes we confuse this as a desire for simplicity, but we forget just how complicated being a moral human is.

As for motivation, the only thing I can recommend is thinking about life like this: you can either sit in your room and play video games and be safe, or you can go experience something, and have a story to tell. You just have to decide which choice you want more, or, if you're a more principled person, which choice is better for you or for humanity. It's a difficult choice. I'm still deciding, myself.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

"We want a society run on morals, not on money."

Actually we want both. Morals with our day-to-day relationships with people we know and those we don't. And money for our day-to-day physical existence.

Yes it's easy to feel like a victim of big business. We work for someone else and the government. They pull all the strings and make all the rules. Well no one is twisting our arms to work for them. Try to survive without their help or money. Unless you want to live in a log cabin and hunt and grow your food. If you do become self-sufficient by having a talent that other people are interested in then you yourself become "big business" the second you pay someone else to help you sell your ability. You yourself become "big business" the second you sell your ability to those who want it. And why charge money for your ability? Because you need it to trade for the abilities of the baker, the brewer and the candlestick maker.


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I was too spacey to read all of the other replies like I usually like to do so forgive me if I repeat anything...

I am going threw the same dilemma. I mean, I want to have money because I want a house and a family one day. But as far as possessions go, the only thing I really like to spend money on are the hobbies that make me happy. Music, photography, and travel. Sooo... some suggestions.

Yes motivation is hard. But maybe that's because you are not in the right environment. I myself am a very environmentally bound person. With the right friends and setting I can push myself to be a go-getter. If not... well its almost impossible.

Anyhow... I've been doing so much research the past couple years on things that can be done with a life outside of the norms of capitalism. Met cool people, had all sorts of advice. Was talking to a guy online that considers himself a "professional traveler". Read blogs of others who took a year or a few years out of their normal lives to just... go somewhere. Do something.

so some resources to check out:

wwoof.org (my top option at the moment) There is a network of organic farms all over the world that take people in, you learn about farming, get free room and in most cases, they feed you anything they can from the farm. Many of the farms are off the grid and teach sustainable living. Site has links to other travel work sites if you aren't interested in farming.

the books "What Should I do with my Life?" and "Getting out: Your guide to leaving America" were good reads too. They both had a host of stories of people doing interesting things with their lives. The first taught me the greatest lesson that no one figures out what to do with their lives in a quick epiphany... so stop waiting for that! It's a process.

Just start doing stuff. Doing something is better than nothing. Even if you make some wrong steps, it will let you know better what the right steps might be.

Hope that helps. Lack of motavation is a bitch. I'm trying not to fall into it myself.

Ohh also on the travel aspect... check out the movie "A Map for Saturday" or at least the trailer on the web site of the same name (can't post links yet). I haven't seen it yet myself cus its only available on the web site for purchase but I read an article on it and I think eventually I'll break down and buy it. 

Ask me if you have any questions. I have a lot more suggestions but I didn't want to ramble more than I already did. heh.


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

Intentional communities are another idea I forgot to mention... (sometimes known as communes but intentional communities aren't necessarily profit sharing, and def have come a long way from the creepy stereotypes of hippie cults). There is a web site of community listings but I'd imagine that's a hard way to find the right one.

I think about doing that a lot. Humans aren't meant to be so solitary. It's a perversion of our intended lives. We are tribal creatures. We are used to small, tight knit communities where everyone performs a task or has a purpose. Where you can always find someone to go to for support, help raising your family, etc. Not this... go to work, go home, watch tv, buy things... Number one priority : Make money. It's just sick. Because look... our economy is collapsing and people are having shit fits. They don't know what to do with the houses and cars that were out of their price range... Their lives have no other meaning. They don't know how to survive with out a steady flow of cash. Even those of us in the country that consider ourselves "poor" are living way above our needs...

end rant... sorry.


----------



## Skylar (May 21, 2008)

I'm not going to lie.. I think I'm lazy as shit, and anybody who gets to know me well enough will eventually start berating me to "do something" because I actually am quite talented in the arts and intelligent in sciences, problem is.. I just don't care anymore. I barely feel any emotion and I have just become like this image superimposed on a background that doesn't really blend. I have my hobbies and video games, but I'm unemployed and I seriously need to get a job but.. I'm just having a really hard time caring. It's kind of a curse when you come from a wealthy family in a way, and you don't really have to do anything to just "get by" .. It would be pretty sweet if I could like work with animals or something but nobody will hire me. I can't stick with school for very long either.. even though I'm halfway to a Bachelor's.. I'm 23 and have dropped out I don't even know how many times.

Anyways.. wah wah..

I agree about capitalism but I guess I don't really see any better alternatives at this point so..


----------



## yipiyuk (Dec 12, 2008)

I disagree, flat. I think that, if given the choice, the average person would rather live in a close community in which services are traded for each other, and in which there is the kind of trust that facilitates less accurate exchange with the knowledge that you will be able get certain necessities like food and shelter, as opposed to the kind of society that requires such an accurate monetary system just to keep people from ending up on the streets.

And to make this post more relevant, I do have a suggestion for Mission Possible. Watch Hello Dolly, and pay attention to the Put On Your Sunday Clothes number.  I think it makes an excellent point about how treating every day like it's an important one will _make_ it an important one. And besides, it's a great movie.

Good luck. <3


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

aw i was in that musical and got to sing and dance that scene. that song gave me the same kinda feelin.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

The beauty about currency is that you can save it for future use. If you live in a close community where you can only trade your blood sweat and tears in the "here and now" then not only do you have to be reasonably healthy to continue working when needed, but you have lost an important personal freedom. A freedom to do what you want, go wherever you want, aquire anything you want, without having to carry your "job" with you. And who wants to work on their holidays anyways?


----------



## yipiyuk (Dec 12, 2008)

That's true, flat. I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I appreciate your honesty.


----------



## yipiyuk (Dec 12, 2008)

I just want to learn. 

Also, peachyderanged, that's awesome. If I was the thespian type that musical would be my dream musical to act in. <3


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

then learn! that's the best place to go. 

lol...actually yeah you'd think that would be a good musical to be in right? actually it was the worst one i've ever been in. we used to get bored behind the scenes and change the words to "take off your sunday clothes" just to give it a little spice.


----------



## 090ɾǝɹɔǝsǝɥɾ090 (Mar 22, 2019)

Let me tell you something bro i went through the same thing what i did was 
I realized i was capapble of so much more greatness that was untapped its all in your mind your comfort zone everything surround yourself with people who want to make a change in there life
and you will want to aswell


----------

